# Aeromexico's Innerdiscounts To 33%  Of Trump Supporters



## Laela (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond (Jan 20, 2019)

Laela said:


>


The reaction of the old boy made me giggle.

When he realised that he had a 22% discount on flights because he was 22% Mexican, he asked if he could take the wife!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 20, 2019)

The way dude in the hat looked at his wife with her 14% Mexican.  

That was a cute skit.


----------



## Laela (Jan 21, 2019)

He was the funniest to me.. LOL!!



Lady-RuffDiamond said:


> The reaction of the old boy made me giggle.
> 
> When he realised that he had a 22% discount on flights because he was 22% Mexican, he asked if he could take the wife!


----------



## nysister (Jan 22, 2019)

That was awesome!

I smell a marketing award!


----------



## Transformer (Jan 22, 2019)

nysister said:


> That was awesome!
> 
> I smell a marketing award!



They should get Taco Bell (YUM, PEPSICO) to chip in for the commercial.


----------



## nysister (Jan 22, 2019)

Transformer said:


> They should get Taco Bell (YUM, PEPSICO) to chip in for the commercial.



Now you know they don't want to even be involved in that.  

What amazes me is that people that look like that have the nerve to be in a huff about Mexico! I mean is it because you think they want your mug there? Just spend the cash you would on your Coors light, it's the dollars they're interested in!


----------



## Transformer (Jan 22, 2019)

nysister said:


> What amazes me is that people that look like that have the nerve to be in a huff about Mexico!



Yep, but he will only go to Mexico if there is a Taco Bell on every corner.  I won't go to Taco Bell--there's just something not trusting about a $1.00 "Beef" Burrito.


----------



## nysister (Jan 22, 2019)

Transformer said:


> Yep, but he will only go to Mexico if there is a Taco Bell on every corner.  I won't go to Taco Bell--there's just something not trusting about a $1.00 "Beef" Burrito.



I had an experience about 15 years ago with a bean burrito that made me question them. I've not been back since!


----------



## cinnespice (Jan 22, 2019)

nysister said:


> I had an experience about 15 years ago with a bean burrito that made me question them. I've not been back since!


I'm 39 the first and only time I had them was when I was 14, never ate from them again.
I like aeromexico #teampetty


----------



## nysister (Jan 22, 2019)

cinnespice said:


> I'm 39 the first and only time I had them was when I was 14, never ate from them again.
> I like aeromexico #teampetty



I won't even ask!


----------

